# Northern CA coast?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

In July I'm going to ride the entire California coast, starting either in Brookings, Or., or in Crescent City, Ca. Plan is to do about 120 - 130 miles per day, solo, staying in motels, traveling light. I have the Adventure Cycling Assoc. maps, and plan to follow those. (This is part of my training for the FC 508 in October.)

I've ridden just about all of the coast south of San Francisco, but none of the north. I'd be interested in hearing any observations you all might have about riding there. 

Also, the only viable way I can find to get to the start with a bike is to take the bus, bike in box. That area is so remote you can't even drop off a rental car one way anywhere. Any suggestions on that? Thanks.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

You can fly into Eugene. I've started and ended tours there. It's about 60 miles to the coast and would add a couple of days to your ride. 

If I were you I'd start there and finish in Santa Barbara. That's the good stuff. 

Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

you could ship the bike to a local shop or motel, perhaps easier than carrying it with you.
check out the lost coast! very wild remote area worth the time. very steep sections though. not sure about accomedations either.
bon voyage!


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Be sure that you consult your map to avoid Hwy 101 south of McKinleyville. The Mad River bridge just outside of McKinleyville is deadly to cyclists! No shoulder and you're against a guardrail with a 50' drop to the river below. Scary stuff! 

In McKinleyville take School Road toward the ocean. It will lead you to a bicycle path called the Hammond Trail. The Hammond Trails ends in the farmlands near the coast in Arcata. This detour will add perhaps four or five miles but is much safer. NONE of the local riders will even consider crossing the Mad River / Hwy 101 Bridge.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Big-foot said:


> NONE of the local riders will even consider crossing the Mad River / Hwy 101 Bridge.



Yea. I did that, once. Take the trail.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

You can fly into Crescent City on a United puddle jumper. Area just south of CC is very narrow and winding, but lots of cyclists do it, but be really careful. About 22 miles south of the state line if you start in CC. The first two weeks of Aug is the best weather, otherwise plan on rain until you get way south of Eureka. Once south, not too bad.

Brookings is a great place to start, but not much there, and from state line to CC is kind of narrow unless you cut through Smith River.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to college in Arcata and did lots of riding in my free time. After crossing the Smith river there are quite scenic backroads to the west of 101 that will take you into Crescent City by Lake Earl. South from Crescent City the 101 is the only road most of the way till Trinidad area and hilly with flats once in while. The road can be narrow with no bike lane in places as it hugs the cliff side in one section coming down from Del Norte Coast Redwoods SP. Take the road through Prairie Creek Redwoods SP, whatever it is called. Much safer, scenic, and less hilly. It avoids the 101 which is freeway up on the hill to the east. The park road is free and rejoins the 101 on the south side the park few miles before Orick. 101 can be narrow between the park and Orick but flat/small rollars. 
After the Orick, 101 is along the beach and rolling hills by lagoons. There is a good bike lane in places and other places not so much. After the the lagoons 101 widens out and goes uphill and back down into the Patrick Point SP area. Get off 101 at Patricks Point SP follow the scenic side road into Trinidad. There are side roads on each side of 101 heading south of Trinidad for about 3miles to where they come together and it is back on the 101 over to Clam Beach north exit. From there use the beach road and that will take you to north end of the Hammond Bike Path where the road starts go under 101 and up into Mckinleyville. Use the Hammond trail and neighborhood streets to get to Mad River bike bridge and Acrata Bottoms. There another longer way from Mckinleyville through the small towns of Fieldbrook and Blue Lake taking West End Rd back into Arcata the back way going inland valleys over rollars and flats. 
Arcata has four bike shops all close to each other and the best town to get bike or other supplies supplies that are close together between Crescent City and points way south of Humboldt. You can make to from state line to Arcata if doing the distance per day you want to do. Pushing into Eureka there are two ways other than 101 which has wide bike the last time I was up that way but not as scenic and cars going 55mph+. One way is along the beach/sand dunes road to the west of Arcata and come into Eureka via the bridges over that bay close to downtown. The second way is along base of the hills/mountains to east of 101 and come in Eureka by the fairgrounds/neighborhoods. 
South of Eureka the route is mix of side roads and freeway. Check out Ferndale victoranian village some movies/tv shows were flimed in town and is he start of the Lost Coast loop. If you do not do the Lost Coast there is side rode that will takes trough the farmlands and rolling hills to Rio Dell/Scotia to avoid 101. 
Ride Ave of the Giants, a few miles south on 101 after Rio Dell/Scotia. It follows 101 freeway for 31 miles on a scenic side road through the redwoods. It was the old 101 a long time ago. Now, it is just a quite road two lane road connecting tourist shops/small settlements in the redwoods along the river bank in Humboldt Redwoods SP. 
After Ave of the Giants you are on 101 up through the canyon to Leggett where highway 1 starts. 101 is very narrow for long sections in many places to Leggett. 101 is the only through road in this the area and cars/truck can will be going fast with many times no shoulder for a cyclist.

Figure one day from state line to Arcata to enjoy the sights. Another day from Arcata to some where on the Ave the Giants. Then do the long 101 section to Leggett the next day.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*good info*

Lots of good info, everyone. Thanks.

Planning on ending my third day in a motel just north of the bay, within an hour's ride of the bridge, so I can start the next day there and experience the commute across the bridge by bike! 

Anyone recommend a relatively cheap motel or motel area on the north side to do this? Thanks again.


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

Fixed,

I rode from Cresent City back to the Bay Area a few years ago and it was fantastic. Much better than from SF south. We followed the Adventur Cycling maps and they worked great.

We rented a van at the SF airport and was able to return it at the airport in Creasent City. This was the only way to get up there but we had a tandem to haul. 

The cities are spaced apart so you will want to get reservations set up in the town you will be stopping in as the towns are small and may not have many rooms available.

If you are looking for company I might be talked into this ride as it would only be 4 days.

willy in pacifica


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

In Arcata, on the north side of the Humboldt Bay there are lots of motels and B&Bs places due to the college. The main chain motels are a little north of downtown at Giuntoli Ln where the 299 meets 101 right off the Arcata Bottoms not far form the Mad River Bike bridge. There is bunch of chain motels along with a shopping center. The last time I was there the shopping center had a market, laundry mat, a couple restrurants, fastfood places, and gas stations. The bike shops and most everything else is about 3mile ride from the northern motel area. Check for Local B&Bs in the Arcata Downtown area. Arcata is a very bike friendly town, so you might find some deals at B&Bs. In July the college out for the summer, making better deals at hotels looking for money. 

Check out the famers markets for local fresh food in the Humboldt region if they work into the trip. Watch out for the one way streets in Arcata and Eureka downtowns. Humboldt Bay region is the main population region between Portland/northern Oregon and San Fran. Bay area on the coast.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*omg*



HIPCHIP said:


> You can fly into Crescent City on a United puddle jumper.


OMG, $595 plus baggage (bike) from Fresno. Bus is $112, and doesn't take much longer. Great idea, though.


----------



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

Secret Stash in Leggett: http://www.stonegate-villas.com/

I stayed there for most of a summer when I was working down there. Mike and Tina are great, it's clean, community BBQ, hammocks, kind of Euro feeling with no TV or phone. Great place that attracts a pretty eclectic crowd, just make sure to call ahead. Just about exactly 100 miles from Arcata, and 30 hard, mountainous miles from the next lodging around Fort Bragg. There are a couple of good places to stay in downtown arcata. Might even stay at the Arcata hotel, and bop around town, drink and listen to music for a night. Stay away from Guintoli.... So I'd do first night Arcata, second Leggett, third, Point Arena or Gualala? There is a back road from Pt Arena to Gualala. It's nice. PM me for more specific questions. 

After that you're on your own.


----------

